# Se svými jednácti milióny obyvateli / ů



## Odriski

Hi, I see a sentence: Se svými jednácti milióny *obyvatel *Šanghaj je snad vůbec největší město na světě.
Since "S/Se" should go with instrumental form, why is "obyvatel" here not "obyvateli"? Is this sentence wrong?

Many thanks!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Yes, *obyvateli *is correct.
*Obyvatel *is mistake.


----------



## Odriski

Thanks! Finally, I found the mistake of the textbook. I have a very old textbook which is published in 1987 and that's the only book I can use to learn Czech language.


----------



## werrr

No mistake at all.

Numerals with the character of a noun could be followed by genitive.


----------



## Odriski

Now, who is correct? *Hrdlodus* or *werrr* ? I know when this phrase in nominative form or genitive form, "obyvatel" should be genitive, but when "svůj jednáct milión", is instrumental form or other form, shouldn't "obyvatel" follow the same form as "svůj jednáct milión"?


----------



## bibax

S _jedenácti milióny obyvatel_  is no doubt incorrect, however it is commonly used, so many people will claim that it is correct.

There are two correct possibilities in instrumental.

Nominative/accusative: jedenáct miliónů *obyvatelů* (gen.)

In instrumental:

1) s jedenácti milióny *obyvatelů* (gen.)
2) s jedenácti milióny *obyvateli* (instr.) - it is the so called _*attraction*_ (a grammatical term)

N.B. gen. plur. of obyvatel is *obyvatelů* (not obyvatel ), similarly like učitelů, pachatelů, ..., and particularly nabyvatelů, dobyvatelů, ...


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> S _jedenácti milióny obyvatel_  is no doubt incorrect, however it is commonly used, so many people will claim that it is correct.


Thus said fuddy-duddy prescriber. 

That form is prevalent and it is codified as literary for one hundred years.

Yes, it is not the original declension but... Thou know'st 'tis common; all that lives must die, Passing through nature to eternity.


----------



## bibax

Chudák Číňan. Poor Chinese, he must be puzzled by the Czech morphology that is exceptionally fuzzy, or slushy-mushy (rozplizlá). The Chinese language has not such problems with the morphology.

@werrr

Jak se vám líbí např.

_*Ptá se obyvatel, zda by se měl přesunout památník rudoarmějce u jednoho ze vstupů.*
__(z denního tisku - míněna brněnská radnice, která se ptá obyvatelů)

*Na Novém Zélandě je více krav než obyvatel.*
_
Možná jsem fuddy-duddy  (dík za nové slovo), ale tohle už zní opravdu blbě.

Proč to tedy nezobecnit na všechny -tele?

_*Majitel mobilů je více než obyvatel Země. *_


----------



## Hrdlodus

bibax said:


> _*Ptá se obyvatel, zda by se měl přesunout památník rudoarmějce u jednoho ze vstupů.
> *__*Na Novém Zélandě je více krav než obyvatel.*
> __*Majitel mobilů je více než obyvatel Země. *_


První dvě zní přirozeně. Ta poslední ne.
I ta původní věta s Šanghají mi zněla trochu přijatelně s "obyvatel". Zvažoval jsem také možnost "obyvatelů". Ale obě možnosti mi přišly takové, že by je mnohý vyslovil, ale správně mi přišel jen "obyvateli". 

http://cs.wiktionary.org/wiki/obyvatel
Zde je u 7. p. mn. č. "obyvateli" a u druhého "obyvatelů / obyvatel".


----------



## bibax

Unfortunately, Odriski had chosen an inappropriate example with the noun _*obyvatel*_ that has the debatable genitive plural form _*obyvatelů/obyvatel*_ which is rather a peculiarity. *It has nothing in common with the problem concerning the numerals.*

Back to the topic:

In the past the so called *attraction* was not common at all. Our predecessors declined _'pět stříbrných grošů'_ (five silver groschens) the following way

gen. bez pěti stříbrných grošů
dat. k pěti stříbrných grošů ........ similarly like _k pětici stříbrných grošů_
etc.

Now we use the attraction:

gen. bez pěti stříbrných grošů - it is the same, with or without attraction 
dat. k pěti stříbrným grošům
loc. o pěti stříbrných groších
instr. s pěti stříbrnými groši

Summary:

pět miliónů (5 millions), pět učitelů (5 teachers)

s pěti miliónů, s pěti učitelů 
s pěti milióny, s pěti učiteli  (nowadays the attraction is necessary in this case)

pět miliónů učitelů (5,000,000 teachers)

s pěti miliónů učitelů 
s pěti milióny učitelů   ....... IMO the commonest combination
s pěti milióny učiteli  (it is a double attraction, both million and teachers are in instr.)


----------



## Tchesko

bibax said:


> Odriski had chosen an [...] example with the noun _*obyvatel*_ that has the debatable genitive plural form _*obyvatelů/obyvatel*_ which is rather a peculiarity.



Yes it is.
Although it is slightly off-topic, I find the _obyvatelů vs obyvatel _debate interesting. I also hope the following may be of some benefit to learners.

According to Česká jazyková příručka (sort of online reference on Czech language run by the Czech Academy of Science), most masculine nouns (animate or inanimate) have the _-ů _ending in Genitive plural (hence _pánů_, _mužů_, _hradů_, _strojů_, _soudců_, _předsedů_).
The null ending, which is a remnant of ancient declension, has been preserved with a few nouns, e.g. (_bez_) _peněz_, (_pět_) _tisíc_, (_mnoho_) _obyvatel_, and also with several pluralia tantum place names ending in _-y_ and _-any_, be it the only option or an alternative besides the standard _-ů _ending, e.g. _Klatovy → Klatov_, _Louny → Loun_, _Poděbrady → Poděbrad_, _Hradčany → Hradčan_, _Rokycany → Rokycan_, _Říčany → Říčan_, _Diváky → Divák_/_Diváků_, _Lány → Lán_/_Lánů_. Only a few words use the _-í _ending in Genitive plural, mostly as an alternative to the _-ů _ending (e.g._ bratří_, _koní_) – see below.
The exceptions include the Genitive plurals of the following masculine nouns:

_bratr_ (brother - "pán" declension) – besides _bratrů_, the Gpl _bratří _is also used on some occasions,e.g. _bratří_ _Čapků_, _českých bratří_ (this form is a relic of ancient declension);

_den _(day - "stroj" declension) – besides _dnů_, the option _dní_ is also possible; _host _(guest - "pán" declension) – besides the regular form _hostů_, one can also use _hostí_ (following the "kost" declension – _kostí_);

_kněz _(priest - "muž" declension) – only possibility is _kněží_, identical to Nominative plural (this form is a remnant of ancient declension);

_kůň_ (horse - "muž" declension) – besides the expected form _koňů_ one can also say _koní _(following the declension "píseň" – _písní_);

_loket _(elbow / cubit - "hrad" declension)– besides the usual form_ loktů _('elbow') the old form _loket _is also possible with the meaning 'cubit' (former measure of length) (_5 loket / loktů sukna_);

_oblak _(cloud - "hrad" declension, in plural declensions "hrad" or "město") – besides _oblaků_ one can also say _oblak_;

_obyvatel_ (inhabitant - "muž" declension) – besides the usual form _obyvatel_ (employed especially when performing a head count) one can also use the regular form _obyvatelů_, for instance when one wants to stress that both men and women are involved (_Vystoupení starostky sledovalo několik obyvatelů a obyvatelek městské části_...); 

_peníz _(coin - "stroj" declension) – Gpl _penízů_;
_peníze _(money - only plural) – Gpl _peněz_;

_přítel_(friend - "muž" declension) – only form _přátel _(this form is a relic of ancient declension);

_tisíc_(thousand - "stroj" declension) – besides the usual _tisíc_ (_pět tisíc_) one can also use _tisíců_ (_z několika tisíců_).


----------



## toygekko

_"Chudák Číňan. Poor Chinese, he must be puzzled by the Czech morphology that is exceptionally fuzzy, or slushy-mushy (rozplizlá). The Chinese language has not such problems with the morphology."
_
Rozhodně se mi víc líbí spojení *s jedenácti miliony obyvatel *než spojení *has not such problems. * 


_*"Na Novém Zélandě je více krav než obyvatel.*

Možná jsem fuddy-duddy  (dík za nové slovo), ale tohle už zní opravdu blbě."

_Možná vám, mně to nezní blbě ani náhodou.


_"Proč to tedy nezobecnit na všechny -tele?"

_Takhle může uvažovat opravdu jen *tele.* Prostě momentálně to náš jazyk, čeština, nedělá. (Řečeno metaforicky, ve skutečnosti to nedělají mluvčí češtiny, nikoliv náš jazyk samotný, pochopitelně.) I když byste byl vy osobně možná rád, aby to tak dělala, aby to konvenovalo vaší osobní představě o češtině. Ale patrně jste na to sám, ostatní mluvčí to takhle nepoužívají, smiřte se s tím nebo o tom napište stať. To je to jediné, co s tím můžete dělat.


----------



## toygekko

Odriski said:


> Now, who is correct? *Hrdlodus* or *werrr* ? I know when this phrase in nominative form or genitive form, "obyvatel" should be genitive, but when "svůj jednáct milión", is instrumental form or other form, shouldn't "obyvatel" follow the same form as "svůj jednáct milión"?



Se svými *jedenácti miliony obyvatel *je Šanghaj snad vůbec největší město na světě.

Takhle mi ta věta zní přirozeně. Jestli je to taková nebo maková deklinace, to netuším, ale kdybyste mi to takhle jako Číňan napsal do e-mailu, tak vám na to neřeknu ani bé a pochválím vás za pěknou češtinu. Prostě to zní přirozeně, takhle se to teď říká. *S jedenácti miliony obyvatelů *bych já osobně neřekl. (Moc se tím netrapte, lidé vám porozumí v obou případech, oni vás jako cizince zase tak moc kádrovat nebudou, nebojte.)


----------



## bibax

onetwothreefour said:


> ... *S jedenácti miliony obyvatelů *bych já osobně neřekl. (Moc se tím netrapte, lidé vám _porozumí_ v obou případech, ...)


Nejlepší bude, když si každý ponechá _jeho/svojí/svoji_* češtinu. Klidně si říkejte _"ptal se obyvatel"_, lidé vám _porozumí_. Já budu i nadále říkat _"ptal se obyvatelů"_, snad i mně lidé _porozumějí_. Takhle mě to ve škole naučili. Jako starý pes se již novým kouskům učit nebudu.

* vyberte podle svého vkusu (aby mi zase někdo nevyčetl, že tvar _svoji_ je příliš hyperkorektní a staromilský)

Připomínám původní dotaz:

Je správně *"s pěti miliony učitelů (gen.)"* nebo *"s pěti miliony učiteli (instr.)"*? Dovolil jsem si změnit podstatné jméno obyvatel na podstatné jméno učitel, na jehož skloňování se doufám shodneme. Pokud již k tomu nic relevantního nemáte, je na čase tuto diskusi uzavřít, nebo nám ji uzavře moderátor. Poslední příspěvky jsou již _off topic_.


----------



## Hrdlodus

bibax said:


> Nejlepší bude, když si každý ponechá _jeho/svojí/svoji_* češtinu.
> * vyberte podle svého vkusu (aby mi zase někdo nevyčetl, že tvar _svoji_ je příliš hyperkorektní a staromilský)


*OT: *Tak snad svoji je správně a svojí špatně pro 4. pád. Nebo se mýlím? A rozdíl mezi svoji/svou a jeho jsem si nikdy nezapamatoval.

A jinak problém původního dotazu tkvěl právě v těch obyvatelích, u kterých to není tak jednoduché jako u učitelů. (Ale tím nepokračuji v debatě, jen že ten původní dotaz je problematičtější než ten pozměněný.)


----------



## bibax

Ne, problém tkvěl v pádě. *Odriski se původně ptal, proč není použit instrumentál (tj. obyvateli), ale genitiv (tj. obyvatel).* Já jsem jen učinil OT poznámku, že správný genitiv je _obyvatelů_, načež jsem to schytal (byl jsem obviněn ze zločinu staromilství). Ale na to se Odriski přece neptal. Bohužel moje poznámka odvedla diskusi jinam. Kdyby byl v příkladě byl _nabyvatel_ nebo _dobyvatel_ (od _obyvatele_ se liší jen předponou), tak by k tomu bylo nedošlo (klidně mě můžete sprdnout za minulý kondicionál). Nikdo přece neříká _bez dobyvatel_, proč skoro každý říká _bez obyvatel_ a ještě si libuje, jak je to přirozené.


> OT: Tak snad svoji je správně a svojí špatně pro 4. pád. Nebo se mýlím?


Aha! Tak najednou je něco špatně, přestože to říká drtivá většina národa (_navštívím svojí matku_). Jak se tedy pozná, co je správně a co špatně? Jak máme poučovat cizince, když se na tom neshodneme ani mezi sebou?


----------



## toygekko

_"Aha! Tak najednou je něco špatně, přestože to říká drtivá většina národa (navštívím svojí matku)."_ 

*Navštívím svojí matku *se říká spíš v západní části republiky. Kdybyste cizince poučeného o tom, že takhle mluví drtivá většina lidí, poslal do Brna nebo do Ostravy, asi by byl velmi překvapen, proč se jim jeho protahované koncovky nezamlouvají.

_
"Jak se tedy pozná, co je správně a co špatně?"

_Jedním slovem: těžko.
Kdyby byl tazatel můj Sprachaustauschpartner čili penfriend, opravil bych mu jeho větu tak, aby v ní stál gen. pl., a to *obyvatel. *Stejně jako bych *navštívím svojí matku *korigoval na *navštívím svoji/svou matku. *(A jako rodilý Brňák/Brňan hrdý na své rodiště, byť zároveň vlažný Západočech, bych vlastně měl říct *svoju/svó matku.)*


----------



## marsi.ku

Ex post vložím debaty závěrečnou poznámku, bilbax to možná schytal proto, že nepřipustil dubletu a nevysvětlil, jak je možné dané slovo a pády používat, proto jen zopakuji, co už bylo řečeno, ano, varianta "se svými jedenácti milióny obyvatel", je správně. To, že existují další možnosti, bylo k dovysvětlení.
A jedna OT poznámka: pokud mě někdy někdo něco naučil, je to samozřejmě v pořádku, ale jazyk se vyvíjí a je vhodné si své znalosti ověřovat kodifikovanými příručkami.


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> Nejlepší bude, když si každý ponechá _jeho/svojí/svoji_* češtinu. Klidně si říkejte _"ptal se obyvatel"_, lidé vám _porozumí_. Já budu i nadále říkat _"ptal se obyvatelů"_, snad i mně lidé _porozumějí_.



Cizinec není rodilý mluvčí, on je rád, když se domluví. Od Číňana nikdo rozumný nečeká, že bude skloňovat jako bič a ještě vám k tomu z rukávu vysype studii o tvaru gen. pl. substantiva *obyvatel.  *Každý normální člověk bude setsakra rád, když mu Číňan do e-mailu dokáže poskládat latinku místo "rozsypaného čaje" a když složí srozumitelnou větu. Proto: jako Číňan bych se tím netrápil, napsal bych promězamě třeba sedmý pád, já jako poučený Čech bych ho sice nenapsal, ale cizince bych s tím nezatěžoval a ani bych od něj znalost takové nuance nečekal.


----------



## bibax

Asi by to chtělo přečíst si původní dotaz (#1). Odriského nikdo ničím nezatěžoval. On sám přišel s otázkou, PROČ není _obyvatel_ v instrumentálu. Patrně ze své učebnice vyčetl, že by tam instrumentál být měl. Já jsem ostatně ani nebyl první, kdo napsal, že instrumentál _obyvateli_ je správně a genitiv _obyvatel_ je "mistake" (viz #2). Nejsem tedy sám proti všem, jak se tu snažíte tvrdit.

Mimochodem, kdybych byl ve škole napsal _od něj_, automaticky by to bylo znamenalo o stupeň horší známku. "Správně" je _od něho_, tvar _něj_ je akusativ a předložka _od_ se pojí s genitivem (to ví každé dítě). _Svojí_ byste jinému korigoval na _svoji_ (v akusativu), ale sám si chybné _od něj_ nezkorigujete. Kde to má logiku, kde je nějaké kritérium? Cit pro *spisovný* jazyk máme nejspíš každý z nás odlišný (spisovný jazyk ostatně není naší mateřštinou, pokud naše matka nebyla profesorkou češtiny). Záleží na tom, kde a kdy jsme vyrostli (btw já jsem z Prahy), co jsme četli, co nás ve škole učili. Těžko lze paušalizovat.


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> Asi by to chtělo přečíst si původní dotaz (#1). Odriského nikdo ničím nezatěžoval. On sám přišel s otázkou, PROČ není _obyvatel_ v instrumentálu. Patrně ze své učebnice vyčetl, že by tam instrumentál být měl. Já jsem ostatně ani nebyl první, kdo napsal, že instrumentál _obyvateli_ je správně a genitiv _obyvatel_ je "mistake" (viz #2). Nejsem tedy sám proti všem, jak se tu snažíte tvrdit.
> 
> Mimochodem, kdybych byl ve škole napsal _od něj_, automaticky by to bylo znamenalo o stupeň horší známku. "Správně" je _od něho_, tvar _něj_ je akusativ a předložka _od_ se pojí s genitivem (to ví každé dítě). _Svojí_ byste jinému korigoval na _svoji_ (v akusativu), ale sám si chybné _od něj_ nezkorigujete. Kde to má logiku, kde je nějaké kritérium? Cit pro *spisovný* jazyk máme nejspíš každý z nás odlišný (spisovný jazyk ostatně není naší mateřštinou, pokud naše matka nebyla profesorkou češtiny). Záleží na tom, kde a kdy jsme vyrostli (btw já jsem z Prahy), co jsme četli, co nás ve škole učili. Těžko lze paušalizovat.



Ach jo, bibaxi... Jediný, kdo tady zatím paušalizoval, jste byl vy, pořád se oháníte svou školou a bůhvíčím, rovnáte nám jazykový cit do - své - latě. Inu dobrá, ať je po vašem. Namátkou jsem sáhnul do Příruční mluvnice češtiny (Šlosar, Grepl, Rusínová, ..., vydalo NLN v r. 1997) a tam na str. 286 v oddíle 456 (Tvary osobních zájmen) uvádí tvar *něj* v mužském rodě jak pro genitiv, tak pro akuzativ.  S vámi je radost se přít, vy se porazíte sám.  Kéž jsou vaše ostatní znalosti hlubší a neznalosti mělčí. 

Dobré a přínosné na této diskusi jest, že Odriski vidí, že se na správné variantě neshodnou rodilí mluvčí, tím pádem může v zásadě použít snad všechna nabízená řešení, aniž by se nějak výrazně provinil. Koneckonců není rodilý mluvčí, tak co.


----------



## bibax

Šlosar, Grepl, Rusínová, ... Co je to za lidi? Proč zrovna oni mají mít pravdu? Vydali ke svému dílu nějakou důvodovou zprávu? Jakou vědeckou metodu při práci používají (jsou-li to vědci)? Nebo je to jen komerční záležitost spíchnutá horkou jehlou?

Zrovna tak dobře mohou napsat, že tvar zájmena _jenž_ platí pro všechny rody a čísla (např._ "muži, jenž ..."_), 90% národa stejně nemá ánung, jak je to správně, národu to bude šumafuk. Nějací jiní autoři mohou napsat zase jinou příručku, kde to bude jinak. Na jazykové příručky nemá nikdo monopol. Každý pak bude mávat svou příručkou. Uzavřel bych to tím, že bez definice, co je správně, je tato diskuse bezvýsledná. A navíc je úplně bezvýznamná.


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> Šlosar, Grepl, Rusínová, ... Co je to za lidi? Proč zrovna oni mají mít pravdu? Vydali ke svému dílu nějakou důvodovou zprávu? Jakou vědeckou metodu při práci používají (jsou-li to vědci)? Nebo je to jen komerční záležitost spíchnutá horkou jehlou?
> 
> Zrovna tak dobře mohou napsat, že tvar zájmena _jenž_ platí pro všechny rody a čísla (např._ "muži, jenž ..."_), 90% národa stejně nemá ánung, jak je to správně, národu to bude šumafuk. Nějací jiní autoři mohou napsat zase jinou příručku, kde to bude jinak. Na jazykové příručky nemá nikdo monopol. Každý pak bude mávat svou příručkou. Uzavřel bych to tím, že bez definice, co je správně, je tato diskuse bezvýsledná. A navíc je úplně bezvýznamná.



Zvláštní. Voláte po definici toho, co je správné, ale až tehdy, když se ukázalo, že autoritativně tvrdíte nepravdu. Ve svém prvním příspěvku do této diskuse jste o tom, co je správné, byl vcelku přesvědčen a po definici se nepídil. Pouze jste zopakoval Hrdlodusův omyl, totiž že tvar gen. pl. *obyvatel *je špatně. Což je ze strany vás obou skutečně chyba. Nemluvě o vaší další chybě, když jste naprosto bezdůvodně tvrdil, že spojení *od něj *je nesprávné. 

Kdybyste se byl podíval do jednodílného akademického SSJČ, byl byste naznal, že v gen. pl. má substantivum obyvatel dubletu, přesně jak říká ve svém příspěvku marsi.ku: *obyvatel *nebo *obyvatelů. *Bez ohledu na to, zda je správně spojení *s jedenácti miliony obyvateli, *nebo* s jedenácti miliony obyvatel(ů). *

(@Odriski: Preferoval bych genitiv *obyvatel, *viz moje předchozí příspěvky. Nahlédnete-li do Českého národního korpusu (ČNK) (http://ucnk.ff.cuni.cz/verejny.php), získáte lepší přehled o tom, která varianta je nejčastější. Dle mého názoru byste ovšem - jako cizinec - nepříjemně nepřekvapil ani jednou z možností, včetně sedmého pádu.)


----------

